# Horn Mountain and Marlin Friday Night



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Fished the Petronius, Marlin and Horn Mountain friday. Petronius at 0900 had okay looking water but not much in the way of activity for us. Trolled to Marlin and it had good life, lot of bait and a fewdecent tuna jumping. Tried live baiting and ended up with a 20 lb dolphin. Ran to Horn Mountain and it was going off pretty good. Plenty of all size tuna busting and milling on top. Caught a couple 40 lbrs on poppers, while live baiting. Jumped a nice blue off on a big hardtail and caught and released a sailfish. My 13 yr old nephew got his first billfish and took a swim the next day at the dock. Had a real big tuna skyrocket on a trolled plug but after a good run the hooked pulled. After dark we motered over to Ram Powell, picked up another school yellowfin on a jig and then drifted north east all night. At dayllight hooked to big tuna on live bait at Marlin rig, pulled one off and caught the other, 92 lbs. Later on the troll caught a 55 lb dolphin on a Yozuri Bonita. 

Great weather and good fishing


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report. I've got to brave it and get out to the rigs sometime.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Pat,

I was on Stan's boat. We had similar luck as ya'll. Missed a blue friday early, and pulled hooks on another bill saturday late. Other than that a bunch of regular tuna, and wahoo, and a couple nice dolphin.Conditions were beautiful.Congratulations on some great fish.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 7, 2007)

We trolled from finally finding the blue water at the Dumping grounds at dawn on Friday and got to Petronius in the afternoon and caught some monster hard tails and futilely chased some schooling little blackfin then headed to the Marlin Rig. The rip was right by the Petronius with blue water to the south. We didn't do any good at the Marlin and decided to head back to the Petronius to spend the night. We saw three whales on the way, maybe about 25' long and with a blunt forehead and our best guess was sperm whales, but I have no idea for sure.

The blackfin were on fire at night with a butterfly jig. I spent my 2 hour shift trying to get the jig down far enough to let out enough line so I could get the powerpro respooled back on tight like it should be. It wasn't until we drifted a half mile or more away from the rig before I could get the jig down enough without a tuna hitting it. At sunrise we tried drifting live baits and though we saw a few tuna free jumping, no hits.

We didn't do much at all Saturday other than burn fuel on the way in, but the weather was absolutely beautiful out there for two days straight.



Congrats to Pat, y'all made quite a haul!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Patrick, nice work on the rigs....stud phin. What leader did you use for the YFT?


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

on the poppers we had 100 lb flourocarbon and live baiting for tuna it was 80 lb flourocarbon. during the day at marlin the tuna were jumping and we went down to 60 lb flour. to try to get a bite but still were denied.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Jerry Campbell 55 lb dolphin on a yozuri bonita










sunrise










Lucky Chucky 92 lb yf:angel










Ryan Powell Taking his billfish (sail) swim


----------

